# Relocking bootloader



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So i have to exchange my nexus today and i am going to relock the bootloader before i take it in just in case.
So my questions are.
Will locking the bootloader wipe out the data on my sdcard?
what fastboot command locks the bootloader


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

It will wipe everything. The command is adb oem lock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Shadows9909 said:


> It will wipe everything. The command is adb oem lock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Correct about wipe, but the comman is "fastboot oem lock".


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you're looking to save pics or files, I'd move all of that to your PC first. Good luck!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Also flash back to the stock image, just in case. Leave no trace









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Correct about wipe, but the comman is "fastboot oem lock".


Ah sorry. Yeah that's right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well here is the other question if i make a nandroid backup. do i need to backup the SD card. first thing i do when i get back from the store is going to be unlock the bootloader flash cwm and root. does a nandroid backup /sdcard partition. I do not remember if it does or not

I wish i didnt have to exchange it so far i am loving ICS. But for some reason the head phone jack is messed up. you have to twist and turn the plug until both earphones work. and if you try and do this during a call it will cancel call and open a music app. kinda wierd.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> Well here is the other question if i make a nandroid backup. do i need to backup the SD card. first thing i do when i get back from the store is going to be unlock the bootloader flash cwm and root. does a nandroid backup /sdcard partition. I do not remember if it does or not I wish i didnt have to exchange it so far i am loving ICS. But for some reason the head phone jack is messed up. you have to twist and turn the plug until both earphones work. and if you try and do this during a call it will cancel call and open a music app. kinda wierd.


 Yes, you will need to pull your nandroid off of the sd card before you lock the bootloader. That sucks about the headphone jack. I hope you have better luck with the next one.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well yes i know i need to pull it off the sdcard. But does the nandroid save the info in the /sdcard partition?


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

OK So this is weird. I relocked my bootloader and it didnt wipe my phone at all everything is still there apps everything.
The lock doesnt show up on the google screen anymore and the bootloader says its locked. is this normal?

All i did was booted into the bootloader. and issued the command fastboot oem lock


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

superuser is gone but that is the only app that has been removed


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

but it seems i still have root access on apps that where already granted root permissions


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would suggest flashing the stock firmware as stated earlier in the thread take no chance of them denying you an exchange for a manufacturing defect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

so i pushed over the factory images. just out of curiousity what could a sales floor guy looked at to try and determin if it had been unlocked previously. i wasnt running custom software and only had it unlocked and rooted


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

So you not only unlocked the phone, but also rooted it? If so, you're going to want to flash the stock firmware first, then relock the phone. You don't want VZW looking into it and discovering that you tinkered with the phone and surprising you with a bill for the full retail price of your new one.


----------

